# Help Ban Inhumane Procedures That Produce Foie Gras!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry to inundate you with these petitions but this is for a good cause!
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/943009435


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Well,, I thought this might be something i could do..
But,, I can't,, its too much of an animal extremist post to me.. Some of the posts on that forum has no touch with reality,, they can't differinciate between,, human pain and suffering,, and animal pain and suffering,, they are not the same and can not be considered as equal..
There is a difference between animals and humans,, thats not saying we have a right to do as we please as humans,, but,, when I see those responses,, I just couldn't do it..
Gary H.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you , Pete. I've added my vote.
You know me, I believe that all creatures are deserving of dignity and respect. That's why I don't eat them.
I'm thrilled to be called an extremist because my synthetic shoe fits just fine. 
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

There ya go pete,, you got a vote,,
I firmly believe one should pick there arguements wisely,,, if one opens there mouth at every opportune time,, they eventually are no longer heard...
Gary H.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pete, you have my vote.....

fp


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Charis said:


> I'm thrilled to be called an extremist.


 Just for the record,, that wasn't the case 2 or 3 years ago when I joined this forum.
What happened?
Extremist all fall in the same category,,Last I checked,, thats why we had airliners flying into the world trade center. They were extremist.. You might want to re-think your priority's for the betterment of "ALL" man kind...
Gary H.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Royaltypigeon said:


> they can't differinciate between,, human pain and suffering,, and animal pain and suffering,, they are not the same and can not be considered as equal


You're welcome to your opinion but suffering is suffering no matter be it human or animal.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Please site statistics that show all extremists fall into the same category.

Otherwise, extremists believing in the extermination of life would in your
definition, be the same as extremists valuing all life forms.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have signed Pete. Thank you for your compassion.

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Pete Jasinski said:


> You're welcome to your opinion but suffering is suffering no matter be it human or animal.


Agree completely; I have also signed.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Peta Extremists*

It may not be the right time to bring this up but I feel it is! There was a trial in NORTH CAROLINA a year or so where two PETA workers were on trial for animal crulity. take a look at this web site and see what you think. http://www.petakillsanimals.com/petaTrial.cfm .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

George you are right. 

I don't think PETA members on trial for animal abuse is relevant to this thread. 
This thread is about the needless and specific cruelity toward another creature and our ability to do something about it with our vote.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I addded my signature.

Reti


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Charis said:


> George you are right.
> 
> I don't think PETA members on trial for animal abuse is relevant to this thread.
> This thread is about the needless and specific cruelity toward another creature and our ability to do something about it with our vote.


 Hmmmm,,, you must be a member,, or it wouldn't have hit a nerve,, No?
Gary H.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Again, let's please stop the "baiting" here......

This is fairly simple....if you are behind having the practiced banned, then you sign the petition.

If you are not behind it, you don't sign it.

There's no need for any of us to be putting each other down for their personal beliefs.

Enough please......

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Again, let's please stop the "baiting" here......
> 
> This is fairly simple....if you are behind having the practiced banned, then you sign the petition.
> 
> ...


I agree, if we can't play nice we'll just have to close the thread.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I agree, if we can't play nice we'll just have to close the thread.


 I also agree,,, I just stated my opinion,, obviously,,thats not allowed according to "Charis Almighty"
Gary H,


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Such practices should be banned!

I've signed.

Suzanna


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

And while I'm at it, I'd also like to add that we dispense with the "name calling" as well. I think we're all adult enough here to "play nice."

Even though we all may not agree on certain topics or beliefs, we should still be able to treat each other with common courtesy.

Enough please.....

Linda


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i signed and il also forward it to my friend. Shes really into being against inhumane treatment of animals.
you can ask her also if you have a myspace her website is

http://www.myspace.com/brittinea


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, come to read/sign a petition and am pretty surprised at the animosity in this thread.   Seems there've been a few threads like this lately, what a shame.  

Thanks, Pete, for letting us know and giving us the option to sign.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Pete I signed it and glad I did. 

Thanks for telling us about it as I had no idea it was out there. Can I ask though what the heck is Foie Gras. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Thanks for telling us about it as I had no idea it was out there. Can I ask though what the heck is Foie Gras.
> 
> Cindy


It is a pate made from duck and geese livers. Here are some links with additional information. Be very aware that the pictures and videos are quite upsetting, so view at your own risk.

http://www.stopforcefeeding.com/page.php?module=home

http://www.nofoiegras.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foie_gras

Terry


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you Pete for helping get the word out...I without hesitation signed. (Talk to you soon.)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Signed and bumping up. Let's keep this positive.


----------

